# BMQ August 30



## Donaill (18 Jul 2005)

Who else is going to be there (from the forum) ? I should mention that it is in St. Jean.


----------



## tikiguy (18 Jul 2005)

I've been given an"unofficial" date of Aug 23rd from my CFRC. I haven't received the official call yet. This is getting me a bit antsy. 
It's only about a month away and I would still need to give two weeks notice at my current job and I'd like to have at least 3 or 4 days with my family before I go.

Anyone heard of it cutting this close before?


----------



## Lerick (18 Jul 2005)

same problem here ...they told me my BMQ should be on august 23 but i didnt receive the official call yet...i also have to quit my job ...we all in the same boat ...i really wanna quit my freaking job lol....should we call to know our BMQ date?


----------



## tikiguy (20 Jul 2005)

Lerick said:
			
		

> ....should we call to know our BMQ date?



I'm thinking that's a good idea. I'm going to call my CFRC tomorrow. I have a job I'd like to quit too, plus I'd like to just get on with life in general. Why do I hear the words "Hurry up and wait" echoing in my mind?  :


----------



## Donaill (25 Jul 2005)

That would be a good idea. Officially I fly from Hfx on the 28 and BMQ starts on the 30th. I can't wait as the trade I am entering is something I am really interested in. Especially after talking to a few techs in the Navy.


----------



## new recruit (27 Jul 2005)

Donaill, 
 Are you sure you fly out of Halifax on the 28 of August? I'm flying out of Halifax to Saint-Jean on the 27 of August. BMQ is starting that Monday, the 29, isn't it? Also, what trade are you going for? Just curious...


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (27 Jul 2005)

Donaill, new recruit, Ill be with you boys in st jean aug 30. Im going 031. Swearing in Aug 10, leaving Aug 27 flying out from Toronto.

msn is kurt474@hotmail.com if you wanna chat before we meet up on basic.


----------



## chriscalow (27 Jul 2005)

Count me in.. 30 Aug- 04 Nov. St Jean.  See you all there!!


----------



## jabraun (27 Jul 2005)

im going to  I cant wait running my butt off in the mean time


----------



## Lerick (28 Jul 2005)

hehehe i got the call....bmq august 22


----------



## Bradboy (29 Jul 2005)

Hey you guys that just got the call.... when were u merit listed? I was merit listed July 5 so I'm hoping that I made the July 18 selection board and will get the call soon. I'm going 031 INF as well. I haven't been waiting a month yet and I already got the jitters to go. Anybody from Southern Ontario area?


----------



## Donaill (29 Jul 2005)

Hi everyone,

 Sorry about my late replies. I am currently without a personal internet service provider but use a community syste m when I can.

-- New Recruit-- My letter says August 28. I will be sworn in on August 17th, I will confirm it again at that time. Wish I could talk to you guys before I go but I  will checkback here when I can. 

-- Trade Naval Electronics technician (Communications) -- possibly entering as semi-skilled. 

Basic will be a challenge but one well worth taking.


----------



## Donaill (9 Aug 2005)

AHA!  I called CFRC Halimifax.... I told them i was confused about the start date of August 28th. They are always great down there, in my opinion. It was a mistake on thier part. i leave on the 27, same as you, I assume, Sean Paul.

See you guys there. Like someone else said in a different thread, too bad we can't spot the other Army.ca members.

peace

Don


----------



## new recruit (10 Aug 2005)

So when do you get sworn in, Donaill? You initially said the 17, and that you fly out the 28. But you have since learned that you fly out the 27. Has your swearing in date also changed? I get sworn in at Halifax CFRC at 9:30am on the 16.


----------



## Donaill (10 Aug 2005)

I was told it would be the 17th. The good Cpl. told me that they are quite busy right now. I did call down and confirm the dates. As far as i know there will be 6 sworn in in the morning and i will be one of ten sworn in in the after noon.


----------



## new recruit (10 Aug 2005)

I hope they didn't make a mistake with the information they sent me. Maybe I will call the CFRC.


----------



## chriscalow (14 Aug 2005)

Hey everyone, Update:  At my Swearing In ceremony, there were six of us.  All starting on the 30th, we leave Toronto on the 27th nice and early.  Of the six of us, five are going into Infantry and there was one going to be a SigOp.  Hope to see you all there soon!!  Less than 2 weeks now!!


----------



## alexpb (14 Aug 2005)

Right on!

Have a good time 

I can't wait till i can post saying the same words!


----------



## NavComm (15 Aug 2005)

tikiguy said:
			
		

> I've been given an"unofficial" date of Aug 23rd from my CFRC. I haven't received the official call yet. This is getting me a bit antsy.
> It's only about a month away and I would still need to give two weeks notice at my current job and I'd like to have at least 3 or 4 days with my family before I go.
> 
> Anyone heard of it cutting this close before?



Tiki, I was sworn in on June 23 and flew to Borden for bmq on June 25. So, yep I've heard of it being that close.

I gave my boss a head's up and we were basically on standby with my work replacement right up until I was sworn in.

Good luck everyone at bmq!


----------



## Donaill (15 Aug 2005)

LOL I am back to leaving on the 28th and starting on the 30th. Though I have a feeling that may change at my swearing in. Can't wait for basic.


----------



## chriscalow (21 Aug 2005)

Hope to see you there buddy  ;D


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (21 Aug 2005)

QY RAng where you at the Aug10 swear in at CFRC Toronto?


----------



## Donaill (22 Aug 2005)

I can't believe how long the sec. form is. Now, if i could only remember the name of that cat i owned 15 years ago it will be complete.


----------



## chriscalow (25 Aug 2005)

No, I was sworn in in Barrie.  What time is your flight?


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (25 Aug 2005)

Donaill said:
			
		

> I can't believe how long the sec. form is. Now, if i could only remember the name of that cat i owned 15 years ago it will be complete.



Ye that form took me a hella long time to fill out...I must have re-done the employment section like 3 times

QY Rang my flight time is 0830 on the 27th


----------



## chriscalow (4 Oct 2005)

BMQ ROCKS!!!!!  But there aren't very many computers left here that work.  Its a good time, but seriously folks, get fit before you come here.. it will help you.


----------

